# Window Trim Identification Needed



## Shiner (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello, Guys,

I'm involved in the restoration of bright metal trim for vintage automobiles, and do a lot of GTO's. I have pictured a pair of aluminum window stainless trim pieces that a customer sent to us, and is unable to identify. Do these jump out at you as belonging to a specific year/model of GTO or other? You good folks seem to have a distinguishing eye, so any feedback is appreciated!

Thanks,

Shiner


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I may be wrong but these look a lot like the top window trim on my '67 Post Coupe. As you know, aluminum and stainless are different materials, but if these are aluminum (which I'm assuming they are) were they originally anodized? How long are they?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Why is the picture tagged "66 Chevy II tail panel"? They kind of look the part too.


----------



## Shiner (Oct 22, 2013)

These pictures were tagged with other images, which were of a Nova trim panel. That being said, these measure 30 1/4 inches long, 7/8 in. wide. Good eye, however, they DO resemble Nova, but can't be sure. They are aluminum, and have been restored/anodized.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i agree 66' post coupe top door window frame moldings.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They sure don't go anywhere on a hardtop or convertible!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

With the sharp corner at the one ends I would guess windshield molding.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

They're not the top door trim on a Post Coupe, at least not a '66/'67. I just measured mine and it measures 28". Looks very similar, but the end detail is also incorrect.


----------



## Shiner (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, guys, for helping to solve this mystery. Nothing like being awash in a sea of window frame possibilities. Hopefully we'll get to the bottom of this! Appreciate your input.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

My guess would be late 70s-mid 80s GM windshield moldings. Especially if they are aluminum. Full size car maybe.


----------



## Shiner (Oct 22, 2013)

Were all GTO window moldings in the 60's aluminum, or stainless? If s/s, I can then eliminate the GTO possibility entirely. 

Thanks!


----------

